# [SOLVED] Windows 8.1



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi all,

I am trying to upgrade and it takes me to the store but I don't see the update! 
Here is the link: Windows 8.1 - Microsoft Windows I only see apps!

Will appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

Buy Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

I have been into this website before. It takes me to the store and I don't see it available for download. I already have windows 8 installed on my machine and I am looking to upgrade to windows 8.1. Will appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

Make and model number of your Windows 8 PC?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

pls see attached pic


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

That doesn't provide me with the model number.

You can see how to download Windows 8.1 here:

How to Download Windows 8.1 | PCMag.com


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

Sorry. I have no idea how to show you the model number. Anyway, I see the update will be available on the 18th. Today is the the 17th and that explains why I don't see it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

US, Canada, and the UK are today and the rest of the world is tomorrow.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8.1*

The great democracies come first :grin:


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I am still unable to find this update in the windows store. What can I do??


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This article may be of help How to Upgrade to Windows 8.1 From Windows 8 which includes using Windows Update, but another article suggested that Win 8 users would get a pop-up notification when it was ready to download if forcing a Check for updates doesn't do it for you just yet.

P.S. - You may want to change your profile to or include Win 8.1 (when you get it).


----------

